# Id me please.



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I am pretty sure this is a bad thing to have in the tank..I noticed it about 2 years ago but couldn't catch it. Then last night I pulled a frag up and it was on the stump of ceramic. I took it out to be safe, purple in colour but never swam in the open water...just kind of motored around like a nudi.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm no expert, but to me this seems to be a glass of water. I think the container is made of some acrylic but without other pictures I can't tell


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

im all for jokes but do you not see the worm in said glass of water...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Holy Jeebus thats a worm?!?!?! I thought it was some type of abalone or snail.

You see something new everyday


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I'm no expert, but to me this seems to be a glass of water. I think the container is made of some acrylic but without other pictures I can't tell


I'm no expert either, but in that glass of water its gotta be Mick Jagger, or Cher?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Its a flatworm!
If you don't want it, I'd love it for my macro tank!


----------



## anthonystraus (Apr 14, 2009)

Agreed on flatworm, cool find!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Not a flatworm by the size but having a look at the topside will better help ID it. I'm leaning more towards a sea slug of sorts but again, need a look at the topside.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i disagree, wilson. no rhinophores, so i don't think its a nudibranch. pretty sure its a flatworm.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I believe its in the great beyond now unless it grew a tolerance for fresh water in minutes. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe I have this in my tank as well, but I've only been able to catch a few glimpses of it at night. It usually hangs around in the live rocks. It hasn't done any damage that I know of.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

No surprise, they come in all colours and sizes, and though many are specialist feeders, many may also be generalist feeders. They could eat coralline algae, or other algae... who knows  
I've seen some stunning ones diving. Even bigger than the one in Tristan's cup. Luckily, I haven't seen the small ones that are hitchhikers!


----------

